# Hard Core Goose Decoys????



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Did Hard Core Decoys go to S%&# after they sold out??? Anyone know what went on with that?? What ever happend to the paint on the decoys?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

My roommates hardcores are a few years old and look way better than the ones I bought last year. Hardcore needs get back in the game with their paint jobs.

p.s. is this Dan or Tom


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

neither....Tim


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Ic, you guys still killin' um around b-town?


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been in Arizona for the last week and i shouldnt of been!!!
My buddes hunted the day before it snowed and shot 21, they left all the decoys out, and folded the blinds down, got out of the field and about 500 landed in the decoys. The next morning it started snowing at 6:00am they got there at 7:00am and were out of the field by 8:15 with 30 dead birds. I MILE OUT OF TOWN. they were bowes geese.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Hardcores = SMALL UGLY DECOYS


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Hardcores = SMALL UGLY DECOYS


I wouldn't quite go -that- far. I'd say they look great actually. But you gotta baby them.

On another note:
Is this you goosebusters? www.goosebustersgs.com


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Hardcores = SMALL UGLY DECOYS


\
:lol:

I know what your getting at!!!

:beer:


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> Hardcores = SMALL UGLY DECOYS


hahaha, Don't get mad...that hard Core's kill more than Big Foots.
It's ok


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Here we go again.... :roll:



> that hard Core's kill more than Big Foots.


Your decoys go scouting, set themselves, then shoot the incoming birds????

There's alot more to success than the brand of decoys in your spread...

Decoys are Decoys. 
In todays market they are designed to attract hunters, more than birds. (I'm guilty of it)...
Put Leos cut up tire spread in the right spot, and hide yourself, and you can kill them. :wink: 
...If theres Chipped paint, broken feet, China or US made, it won't matter.

I can't wait until the days comes when some of you realize that its not all about the numbers....
And just go out ..hunt hard and enjoy the day, limit or skunk...


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Here we go again

Decoys make a diff. I dont care who you ARE.
Yea. if you have a field with lots of birds that have been coming for a while then the decoys arnt that big of a deal. 
But if your in a field where there is no geese and just traffic hunting.....THEN THEY MIGHT


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

I just wanted to know what went on with Hard Core. 
Didnt want this to be a Decoy Competition.
soooo Good Job


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I can't wait until the days comes when some of you realize that its not all about the numbers....


Absolutely agree. Some of you guys would probably laugh at my spread. But it fits under the topper in the back of a standard box chevy along with a dog crate. And I can put it out myself in 30 to 45 minutes. And I think it brings 'em in pretty good. I use basically the same spread on September 1st that I use on December 21st. But, I try pretty hard to be in the right field.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

On another note:
Is this you goosebusters? www.goosebustersgs.com[/quote]

That isn't us- we are just a couple of NODAK college kids with an extreme waterfowling addiction. You could almost say it is our religion and the fields and potholes are our place of salvation


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Teamdank, I don't think you realize, that other thread about bigfoots was started by a guy who runs all Dave Smith decoys. He wanted to switch from Dave Smiths to Bigfoots. That guy also is a Bad A$$ Mother F---er so you know his poop smells like roses. To me that means I am going to sell all of my hardcores, averys, and final approaches and go solid bigfoots.

Plus it also means that I am totally and completely gay for Porkchop, but that does happen to quite a few guys. I think its the smile. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> Plus it also means that I am totally and completely gay for Porkchop, but that does happen to quite a few guys. I think its the smile. :lol:


We sure are getting comfortable with what we share these days aren't we? 

teamdank, you might as well give up on voicing this vendetta you've waged against Big Foot. I'm not saying don't have an opinion. But you're just going to keep getting ragged on if you keep bashing.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is the virginity of my butt still safe????? :lol:

I think one can look at a master like Tim Grounds. He uses sillies and and higdons (almost a BF copy). If that does not tell you anything then I don't know.

I once was blind but now I see!!!

If Hardcores work for you then use them, if avery's work for you then use them, if sport plast work for you then use them, if Dakota Decoys work for you then use them!!! Big Foots worked for me and...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow some of that crap I wrote doesn't even make sense. It can be explained in three words: Sioux Gophers Beer.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Once again
The Thread wasn't here to bash bigfoots, I just dont like them and have better luck with other decoys. 
Once Again
Just wanted to know what was going on with HARD CORE

Selling you DSD and Goin to BF's. Is the MOST RETARDED THING I HAVE EVER HEARD!!!!! but if it work's then roll with it.

If you want.... i have 2 dozen foots that havnt been used in 3 years ...wanna trade straight up for the DSD


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

teamdank said:


> Selling you DSD and Goin to BF's. Is the MOST RETARDED THING I HAVE EVER HEARD!!!!! but if it work's then roll with it.


So how much do you get payed to pimp these products? I would also like to get payed to not make any sense and talk out of my a$$.

And why is it retarded again? I don't think it can emphasized enough that you are completely wrong and just simply a bandwagon decoy purchaser. Getting wasted off the Fred Zink koolaid. Get out of south dakota and go down to Rochester MN where there is more pressure and competition than you can ever imagine, yet hundereds of birds are killed every day over yard sale spreads. Hmmmmmmmm, location and calling maybe?!?!?!?!

Maybe no ones answereing your question b/c no one knows the answer. Go check the website, its up and running with no mention of being out of business... but concidering how man people use them, maybe 5 or 6 across the country is my guess. I wouldn't be surprised if they were.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

teamdank said:


> If you want.... i have 2 dozen foots that havnt been used in 3 years ...wanna trade straight up for the DSD


Believe me when I say I would be getting the better end of the deal.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You guys all still haven't figure it out :eyeroll: Flambeau shells with the motion heads are the only way to go. I'm selling all my Averys to get more.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will trade you Leo!! :lol:

I like my big foots better then the Avery's. Throw them in the trailer and go. No babying needed. They are decoys the birds aren't going to sit ten feet over you and go ahhh that big foots flocking is flakeing, or that avery isn't on its base. Hodge Podged spreads kill geese just as dead as an all out "perfect" spread. IMO


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

CuttinDaisies said:


> teamdank said:
> 
> 
> > Selling you DSD and Goin to BF's. Is the MOST RETARDED THING I HAVE EVER HEARD!!!!! but if it work's then roll with it.
> ...


Why is that Retarded??? Not hard, Dave Smith's Look 10x better that BF's. What are you on???? Talking out of my *** huh... Listen to you!!! and getting paid to hunt is something i dont do, I dont know how old you are but iam 20 and the way you talk i new more about hunting when i was 15.....and I would love to be an Out of Stater and come shoot your geese, but hey there still in mine so thats ok....


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

teamdank said:


> iam 20


I stand corrected. If I had known this I never would have doubted you.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

CuttinDaisies said:


> teamdank said:
> 
> 
> > iam 20
> ...


yea..must suck when a 20year old has most likely killed more geese than you!


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

CuttinDaisies said:


> teamdank said:
> 
> 
> > iam 20
> ...


yea.....must suck when a 20 year old has most likely killed more geese than you


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

teamdank,

From now on, if you have questions regarding Hardcore decoys, please contact them directly at [email protected]

This ones done...

LOCKED...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't want to see any more of these threads.

Really, if you care that much what other decoys someone uses you really have issues. Calling someone "retarded" over what decoy they use is just plain immature and senseless.

Hunting is supposed to be fun, but for some it's just a way to build ego's I guess.

Good call dblkluk on locking this one.


----------

